
Ask HN: When is it considered too early to start applying for S.E jobs? - captshiner
I&#x27;ll be graduating with my B.S. in Computer Science  this Spring. I&#x27;ve been applying to job postings every other day but unfortunately I only receive rejection emails. Am I applying too soon as my availability isn&#x27;t until early June of next year? Or is it possible its a problem with my CV?
======
kspaans
In my experience, many companies are looking to hire "right now", and are
unlikely to spend resources interviewing someone for a job in 9 months' time.
_However_ , any silence or rejection you get right now isn't a reason not to
reapply next year (I'd recommend in late April or May). Google, for example,
usually recommends that candidates reapply in 6 months, which I'd say is a
reasonable rule of thumb. There is no harm in getting your name in front of as
many people as possible. Any reasonable recruiter or manager will keep your
contact details for the future when they have another opening. If you are
worried about CV, check the wording of the rejection emails and consider
replying asking if you should reapply closer to your graduation date.

